# Unearth tab book by Hal Leonard



## hevie7 (Feb 10, 2011)

How many people on this forum would purchase this if it were made available? I'd really like to see The Oncoming Storm, or possibly a best of like the Fear Factory tab book. If enough people showed interest in this we could possibly foward this thread to the Hal Leonard headquarters in Wisconsin and get the show on the road!!!


----------



## FireInside (Feb 10, 2011)

I would buy the On Coming Storm book for sure!


----------



## zeppelinrock34 (Feb 11, 2011)

hell yeah! Buz mcgrath


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, I would buy.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 11, 2011)

The problem here is the demographic. There is no way you will sell enough to warrant the time and production costs.


----------



## matty2fatty (Feb 11, 2011)

Other than the solos, is their stuff that difficult that you (or the internet at large) can't figure it out? I've always found unearth online tabs to be accurate enough


----------



## zeppelinrock34 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah ^^ true, most of their stuff I can just figure out by ear, thats what I did with Crow Killer.


----------



## hevie7 (Feb 14, 2011)

matty2fatty said:


> Other than the solos, is their stuff that difficult that you (or the internet at large) can't figure it out? I've always found unearth online tabs to be accurate enough


 
Some stuff I have figured out, and I have used some of the tabs on the internet with pretty good success. It would just be much more convenient to have an accutare tab book available. I always laugh when I hear people make the comment that Unearth songs are easy to play or learn!!! Buz in my opinion is one of the most underrated guitar players out there. I think him and Ken deserve alot more respect and press than they have gotten in the past. I hope when their album comes out this summer that Guitar World does a big article on them and starts transcribing some of their songs.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 15, 2011)

matty2fatty said:


> Other than the solos, is their stuff that difficult that you (or the internet at large) can't figure it out? I've always found unearth online tabs to be accurate enough



Totally. I love this band to death, but their tunes aren't particularly difficult to figure out.


----------



## Origin (Feb 15, 2011)

Songs are very fun and noodly, definitely the band that taught me working around the seven. I'd recommend the Seven-string Fretribution dvd and pdfs with Buz in them if you need some tabs  though I think some of the pdf riffs are kind of off, which is weird..

But yeah, gather the hard bits from people's tabs and eventually it all becomes clear


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 15, 2011)

i went to the future and already purchased it


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 15, 2011)

Got to thinking.....I'd rather have a Scar Symmetry best of tab book instead!  Per solo's are disgusting, need to learn more!!


----------

